# Hiking and Backpacking With Your Poos



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

We've started "hiking" with Flynn but we can't do anything too crazy yet since he's only 7 month's old. It gets extremely hot where we are so I ordered the Ruffwear Swamp Cooler hoping that will help him.

Once he's a year old, I want him to start carrying an (empty) backpack and then eventually he will carry his own water. Then we can start going on more interesting hikes.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> I'm just curious on how many of you take your dogs hiking or backpacking, and how they like it. Summer is just around the corner. Any plans hiking/ backpacking with them?
> 
> I remember so well taking the dogs with us on several hikes. We would read up about several hiking trails that were easy, and decided which ones would be good for dogs. Nothing strenuous, but yet vigorous enough for the dogs to enjoy. When we DID take the dogs with us, we always left very early in the morning, where we could be at the trailhead early, and be back to the car in the early afternoon. That way, we would not be stuck on the trail in the middle of a very hot day.
> 
> ...


I agree! I've always been an active runner or walker, and love to hike too. Since our dog passed 18 months ago I have been much less active 'cause it's just not the same without a friend. This is one of the many reasons I am really looking forward to our new pup this fall...especially since I've gained a little weight with the decreased activity. ?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Trixie...it sounds like you and your hubby have some terrific memories. Where I lived in north Idaho for 10 years I hiked almost daily with my Doberban, Lab and two Chihuahuas. I lived right smack dab in the middle of one of the last pristine wilderness areas left in the country. There were so many hiking trails...mountainous, by the lake, rivers...just amazing. I never did an over night...just day hikes. And not typically that long of a hike, though a few times we did a nine mile hike. But usually, just a few miles. This was major bear country (Grizzly included) and moose so there's no way I'd be caught spending the night with them. lol. 

My Dobe sometimes carried a back pack with water and a few snacks in it. I carried a big pepper spray around waist, tied on with a rawhide tie thing. 

This trail went along side the lake and there were little cabins all along the way. You could walk through the pine forest (no under brush) or on the trail or cut down anywhere and go on the beach. It was only a few minutes from my house. There was a resort there too down the way...rustic cabins, 5 star restaurant...very nice. They had live entertainment in summer. Fun.



By the lake. The trail (above pic) just starts right in there where you see the woods and you can cut through anyplace and go on the beach or trail...very open over there, unlike here where there's a lot of heavy under brush.





Here is deeper into the woods, climbing up the trail and eventually you're way, way up high, looking way, way down to the lake. lol. There were loads of mushrooms along side the trail...fascinating. There are something like 400 varieties of mushrooms here. There were mushrooms of all kinds of colors and shapes and sizes...just amazing. There was a creek that wound it's way down the hill...such a fun place to hike.




I set them up on a moss covered boulder and took their picture. This was along that trail pictured just above this.





Now where I live I haven't done as much hiking. I have to make a point of it here, though really, wilderness is not very far at all. But I would like to. My son lives in a much better area for hiking so maybe we'll hit the national forest soon. He lives right in the foothills of the Cascades. The little dogs would do just fine...just like my little Chihuahuas did. Great little hikers.

Well, hiking is indeed fun and made 'funner' when hiking with dogs. I know you must have had many terrific trips, especially being able to pitch a tent. That sounds very adventurous. Where I lived, no way. I would be too chicken of bears and mooses'. haha. Oh and let's not forget cougars. This area is full of critters. Anyhow, I'd like to go hiking more often than I have been. Thanks for sparking some great memories. I am glad you have them too.
*
eta: OMG! I just realized this was hiking with poos! Not Chihuahuas, Dobermans or Labs. Woops. Sorry. ** Well, I'm sure my Poos could hike well too...in twos. haha.*


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I take Archie hiking now and then. He's a little overly-friendly still, so he usually gets a long leash (retractable) when we're around people and then gets to go off-leash once I'm sure we're on our own, if that's allowed. He loves it! He's only 15 pounds or so, but he's more athletic than I am. Especially since I'm pretty out of shape at the moment (working on it!). Though to be fair, I wear the backpack. 

When he's off-leash he knows he's supposed to stay within a certain distance of me and stay within sight, so when he gets really excited he tends to just run in circles around me over and over again. It's hilarious. He wants to take off running, but he knows he's not allowed to get too far away, so that's his compromise.

We haven't taken him camping yet, but hopefully sometime this summer.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

We try and go hiking alot with Draco. He is a black deer and mountain goat all rolled into one, so he does better on any of the trails than we do! We have even done some high and tough rock hiking trails that he is so sure footed on. We have never been camping with him (I have never been camping period), but we very much enjoy day hiking. Just last weekend we went on a long ruff trail that was alot of fun for everyone. He does fantastic off leash too and knows to just ignore other people. We tend to re-leash him when we see people/dogs coming just out of respect even though Draco would ignore them. 

It will be awhile until Luke will be ready to go anywhere with us though, so probably no more major hiking until next year.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh Trixie...it sounds like you and your hubby have some terrific memories. Where I lived in north Idaho for 10 years I hiked almost daily with my Doberban, Lab and two Chihuahuas. I lived right smack dab in the middle of one of the last pristine wilderness areas left in the country. There were so many hiking trails...mountainous, by the lake, rivers...just amazing. I never did an over night...just day hikes. And not typically that long of a hike, though a few times we did a nine mile hike. But usually, just a few miles. This was major bear country (Grizzly included) and moose so there's no way I'd be caught spending the night with them. lol.
> 
> My Dobe sometimes carried a back pack with water and a few snacks in it. I carried a big pepper spray around waist, tied on with a rawhide tie thing.
> 
> ...


First of all, thanks for the pics! I feel like I'm right there with you and your dogs! Your hikes sound wonderful, and I 'm so glad I brought back some wonderful memories for you!  Memories is what it's all about!

In our younger years, Fred and I were gone just about every weekend, hiking, camping, biking, just anything that involved the outdoors. Then once a year, when our anniversary came around, we would plan a bigger trip, being gone for 6 to 7 days. Still doing the camping and hiking thing. We visited several National Parks over the years, and I THINK it was while driving through Yosemite National Park, is when we had just barely missed seeing a Grizzly Bear walk across the road. We were driving through the park, and came upon a whole bunch of cars stopped along the roadside. People were saying that a Grizzly had just came through. I was so bummed that we missed seeing it! I made Fred stay there for 15 or so minutes, hoping that another one would come by. But it never did. We have seen Bison though pretty up close! That was pretty cool! A black bear with her cubs were grazing up along the side of a mountain area, and although they were some distance off, I could see them really good using binoculars! Of course this was all driving through the park. We would never get out or let the dogs out. Camping is off limits in all National Parks, so we would do our sightseeing during the day, and then go to our campsite before dark. Reservations ahead of time to be assured of getting a camping site is a must. 

Of all of the National Parks we've been to, I would have to say Glacier National Park in Montana, is my favorite. Been there once with my parents, and twice with Fred. If I could have only one word to describe Glacier, it would be Heavenly Breathtaking!! Oops, I guess that was two words, lol! 

Oh, and I had to giggle at your last comment of your post, lol. As far as I'm concerned, people can go off topic anytime. Dogs are dogs, even though you weren't talking about your poos. It's all good! Again, thanks for the great pics!


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

It's already too hot here for hiking with my new puppy DD, but I hope to hike with her in the Fall when it cools off a bit.

Around here, where the terrain is very rocky, people often don't realize how much this can hurt the dog's paws. I have often seen bloody paw prints on the hiking trails in Red Rock Canyon, or people carrying their dogs over their shoulders on the way back from a long hike because their paws have been bloodied. So it's important to be mindful of the terrain, and think about whether, where, and how long it's appropriate for your dog to hike in light of all the conditions (terrain, temperature, etc.).


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

vegas said:


> It's already too hot here for hiking with my new puppy DD, but I hope to hike with her in the Fall when it cools off a bit.
> 
> Around here, where the terrain is very rocky, people often don't realize how much this can hurt the dog's paws. I have often seen bloody paw prints on the hiking trails in Red Rock Canyon, or people carrying their dogs over their shoulders on the way back from a long hike because their paws have been bloodied. So it's important to be mindful of the terrain, and think about whether, where, and how long it's appropriate for your dog to hike in light of all the conditions (terrain, temperature, etc.).


There is so much truth in what you write about...that heat. Even in north Idaho in the summer...heck, even here in summer, during the day it can be way too hot for hiking or even a walk, not only for the dogs, but for us. I hate too much heat. So back there in Idaho, it would start getting really hot around 7:00 a.m. That is not like here...it's nice till a little later. So, I'd wind up having to go in evening...but then the mosquitoes were terrible. LOL. So, I found myself hiking and even walking less during the hot summers there. So hot in summer and so cold in winter. But I still like that coolness better. 
That is why I love western Washington...much more mild climate, not the extremes most places have. 

That is terrible that you saw bloody paw prints. Wow. It is a good reminder to be mindful of conditions and so forth. And I don't think dogs are good in heat so that really has to be watched. 

It would be neat to see more photos of everybody's dogs on hikes...see where you all like to go.


----------

